# Aerobars won't fit bike, handlebars too thick!



## hybridrider90 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hello all, I'm new here! 
I brought these aerobars http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B000X428CG/ref=mp_s_a_1_5?qid=1372414773&sr=8-5&pi=SL75 for my boardman comp pro hybrid bike just to use recreationally, i didnt want to spend the earth hence the cheap cost. 

But unfortunately my handlebars are too fat in the middle and the fitting is too small for them... Any of you have any ideas of what I could do to make them fit? Can you get fittings separately to make these fit to the bike? Or could i make some fairly cheaper? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

It looks like that aero bar is sized for bars with a stem clamp diameter of 26.0mm. Your bike probably came with 31.8mm bars. You'll need to either exchange the aero bars for ones made to fit the oversized handlebars or change out your handlebar and stem.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Cyclo-phile said:


> It looks like that aero bar is sized for bars with a stem clamp diameter of 26.0mm. Your bike probably came with 31.8mm bars. You'll need to either exchange the aero bars for ones made to fit the oversized handlebars or change out your handlebar and stem.


Funny how buying cheap to save money almost never really does....


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

n+1 rule. Only solution is to buy a new bike to fit the aerobars.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> Funny how buying cheap to save money almost never really does....


He could have bought really expensive aero bars that didn't fit. Would that have been better?

Good aerobars that fit 31.8mm bars: Deda Parabolica. Three different bends available. ~$60 from Ribble.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

PlatyPius said:


> Funny how buying cheap to save money almost never really does....


Any evidence to support that confirmation bias? Or, perhaps it's just a case of user error where the buyer didn't think to check measurements before buying. Price had nothing to do with it.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

SauronHimself said:


> Any evidence to support that confirmation bias? Or, perhaps it's just a case of user error where the buyer didn't think to check measurements before buying. Price had nothing to do with it.


He bought based on price. That means price has everything to do with it. Buying something because it was cheap does no good if it doesn't fit. That was my implication. 
It's obvious who the "cheap" people are though, who equate my statement with implied quality rather than what I actually meant.
I sell XLC products. I'm not about to go around posting that they're cheap junk...


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Putting Aerobars on a flat bar bike seldom looks good.
You need to find out the diameter of the bars from the shop where you bought it, and then go from there. 10 years ago, almost all bike used 26.0 drop bars. Some straight bar set ups used 25.4mm bars. Many bikes now, use an even larger bar size.
When it comes to bikes, never guess.

Amazon is good, if you know exactly what you need.
.
.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Aerobars suck. Especially on a hybrid. 
That TT setup is meant for just that, time trials ir tri stuff. Why on earth would you use those on a hybrid?


----------

